# Help! Not sure if BFP is for real



## icebaby (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello all my fellow 2ww ladies. I had 2 embies transferred on the Friday 18th and I am booked to go to my clinic on 2nd of March for preg test.

I dont know why but today something inside was telling me to go do a home preg test. I bought a Clear Blue and it came up as Positive. Now I don't want to get too excited because I am not sure if the hormones that I am taking have affected the test. I am taking the following: 2 patches that contain 3mg of estradiol with a release rate of approx 100 micrograms of estradiol each day. I change these patches every three days. I am also taking 3 Progynova 2mg each, everyday and also 2 Cyclogest 400mg of Progesterone Pessaries morning and night.

Please help. Does all of this affect a clear blue preg test?

Going crazy here anyone please


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

did you get the email ??
marzy


----------



## icebaby (Feb 21, 2005)

Not received it Marzy


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hope you recieved the email and info was what you needed to reassure you that you are pg

well done again
#marzy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like a positive to me and none of those drugs would give false result.
Congrats!!!!

Ruth


----------

